# If You met an Alien...



## Raiden (Dec 26, 2020)

What would you ask? (assuming they can understand you).


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Dec 26, 2020)

@Raiden, should I presume that you are referring to extraterrestrial beings, and not simply someone from another nation?

Reactions: Funny 11 | Winner 1


----------



## Raiden (Dec 26, 2020)

DemonDragonJ said:


> @Raiden, should I presume that you are referring to extraterrestrial beings, and not simply someone from another nation?



lol yes.


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Dec 26, 2020)

Raiden said:


> lol yes.



In that case, I would ask if they have harnessed nuclear fusion or discovered a method of traveling across the universe quickly and easily, because such scientific discoveries would be very useful to humanity, at this time.


----------



## Jim (Dec 27, 2020)

I'd probably be more worried that i'd be the one who met the alien than think of something to say

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JJ Baloney (Dec 27, 2020)

I would ask it out for a date, assuming it's hot.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 5


----------



## Jim (Dec 27, 2020)

Wrecked Baloney said:


> I would ask it out for a date, assuming it's hot.


I don't think you can date aliens


----------



## UtahCrip (Dec 27, 2020)

probably to let me hold them space guns. opps gonna be mad when i hit them with a ray gun.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Gerjaffers786 (Dec 27, 2020)

I would ask it to take me for a ride in its flying saucer.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Pilaf (Dec 27, 2020)

I would show it my cats so it would recognize I am of a slightly elevated mental/spiritual status and it will make me a house nego of sorts in the new world order.


----------



## Aduro (Dec 27, 2020)

I think at this point I'd ask. "So are you gonna put humanity out of its misery or what?"

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Phenomenon (Dec 28, 2020)

Join it.


----------



## dergeist (Dec 28, 2020)

I'm assuming intelligence, so first I would ask for DNA and material to verify it's not earthly or one of the weird whacky genetic things the private corporations/work on. And if it's alien I would have it's DNA for research purposes. 

Second, how to build interstellar travelling ships amongst other things (weapons/potential teleportation systems/physics etc) + a spare ship that is operable by humans. 

Third, knowledge/layout of the mapped galaxy etc, with useful information for mineral resources topography, other aliens etc.

Fourth, how about partnering up

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Djomla (Dec 28, 2020)

Hello, how do you do.


----------



## Kingslayer (Dec 28, 2020)

I will probably run away and call CIA or my local sheriff.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Yamato (Dec 28, 2020)

FC Barcelona said:


> I would ask it to take me for a ride in its flying saucer.


This sounds fun but I’d hope that they’d take me back home and not experiment on me

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Rom the Chad Knight (Dec 28, 2020)

Yamato said:


> This sounds fun but I’d hope that they’d take me back home and not experiment on me


Introduce it to my sister and ask it to Bang her 


Just following the chris redfield example y'know

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## savior2005 (Dec 28, 2020)

I would challenge it to a bench press contest


----------



## Swarmy (Dec 29, 2020)

1. Are you carbon-based?
2. Do you consume other carbon-based life?
3. Do you carry any viral or parasitic life that can infect other extraterrestrial carbon-based life?
4. Wanna screw?

Reactions: Funny 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Alwaysmind (Dec 29, 2020)

Raiden said:


> What would you ask? (assuming they can understand you).


I’d ask them if they can turn back cause I’m sure that they don’t want to have a subsection on Pornhub dedicated to them.


----------



## Raiden (Dec 29, 2020)

Alwaysmind said:


> I’d ask them if they can turn back cause I’m sure that they don’t want to have a subsection on Pornhub dedicated to them.



They gonna be there either way

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## wibisana (Dec 29, 2020)

DemonDragonJ said:


> In that case, I would ask if they have harnessed nuclear fusion or discovered a method of traveling across the universe quickly and easily, because such scientific discoveries would be very useful to humanity, at this time.


wouldnt it be like asking a pilot how his jet engine works. i mean one will arrive in earth mostlikely their pilots/explorer not their scientist.

as smart as pilot are, they would only have basic understanding on the tech, not complete understanding


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Dec 30, 2020)

wibisana said:


> wouldnt it be like asking a pilot how his jet engine works. i mean one will arrive in earth mostlikely their pilots/explorer not their scientist.
> 
> as smart as pilot are, they would only have basic understanding on the tech, not complete understanding



In that case, would there be any point in asking if the beings have the technology to remove pollution from the air and ocean?


----------



## wibisana (Dec 30, 2020)

DemonDragonJ said:


> In that case, would there be any point in asking if the beings have the technology to remove pollution from the air and ocean?


if the question do they have (simple yes and no question) the pilot mostlikely can answer that, is you ask him to teach how it works, big chance he would only understand the basic of it

Reactions: Useful 1


----------



## Sunrider (Jan 1, 2021)

I'd do like that lady at the end of K-Pax and ask them to get me the fuck outta here.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Raiden (Jan 9, 2021)



Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Catamount (Jan 11, 2021)

Pilaf said:


> I would show it my cats so it would recognize I am of a slightly elevated mental/spiritual status and it will make me a house nego of sorts in the new world order.


----------



## Raiden (Jan 12, 2021)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nep Nep (Jan 18, 2021)

Hello do you fuck? Will you fuck me?

Reactions: Lewd 1


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Jan 20, 2021)

Nep Nep said:


> Hello do you fuck? Will you fuck me?



I do appreciate your boldness, but have you seen the _Species_ films?


----------



## Nep Nep (Jan 20, 2021)

DemonDragonJ said:


> I do appreciate your boldness, but have you seen the _Species_ films?


Best death ever.


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Jan 20, 2021)

Nep Nep said:


> Best death ever.



I am not certain if I agree with that, but to each, their own.


----------



## Delta Shell (Jan 22, 2021)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Gledania (Jan 22, 2021)

I would just run away for my life. What is it to speak with an alien ? How do I know it's not dangerous or evil ?

@Flame what about you ?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Raiden (Jan 23, 2021)




----------



## Subarashii (Jan 28, 2021)

Wrecked Baloney said:


> I would ask it out for a date, assuming it's hot.


You're looking for the race of "Nordic" aliens

They are the "hot ones".  Grey aliens are supposedly their little henchmen.  Then you've got the reptilians (lizard people) who are evil and want to destroy mankind for their own selfish purposes.


----------



## Subarashii (Jan 28, 2021)

They're already here, bruh


----------



## JJ Baloney (Jan 28, 2021)

Subarashii said:


> You're looking for the race of "Nordic" aliens
> 
> They are the "hot ones".  Grey aliens are supposedly their little henchmen.  Then you've got the reptilians (lizard people) who are evil and want to destroy mankind for their own selfish purposes.


I think any of them could work if I find them hot.


----------



## Delta Shell (Jan 28, 2021)

Time for some Nordic love

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Joe Maiafication (Feb 1, 2021)

1. Do you believe in Science?
2. Does your society have religion? - Do you believe in God ?
3. What can you share with us about the universe or other beings.
4. Is there life after death?
5. What do you think of us ?

Reactions: Informative 3 | Useful 1


----------



## Kingslayer (Feb 8, 2021)

If Aliens arrive to earth it will be invasion thats for sure. It wont be like Independence day but more like wars of the world. 

If i ever met one i would certainly arm my self  no doubt about it.


----------



## Raiden (Feb 10, 2021)

Dr. Steven Greer was on Clubhouse if anyone is interested.


----------



## BushidoBrown (Feb 19, 2021)

I would ask on a scale of 1-10 how intelligent are humans compared to the rest of the universe. Second I would ask how much truth is in ancient aliens tv show.


----------

